# Wie viel macht ein Hardtail mit?



## Ride_for_fun (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle Freunde des Radsports!

Zu erst einmal: Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hab mich angemeldet, weil ich gleich auch meine erste Frage hab.

Fahre schon seit knapp einem Jahr ein Hardtail von Radon.
Genau genommen ist es ein Radon ZR Team 6.0.
Eckdaten: 
Rahmen: 7005 Alurahmen (soll sehr solide sein)
Gabel: Reba Sl 100mm
Laufräder: Deore Disc/Mach 2.0/Alex EN24

Und nun meine Frage: Wie viel macht ein Hardtail dieser Bauart mit? Fahr seit neustem ein paar Sprünge, die etwa 50cm hoch sind, hab aber immer die Angst, dass solche Aktionen nicht mehr in das "Aufgabenfeld" von Hardtails gehören und ich mein Bike vielleicht etwas zu hart rannehme.
Und wenn ich mir zu viele Sorgen mache, wo liegen denn die Grenzen eines Hardtails?

An ein Fully hab ich auch schon oft gedacht, kommt aber vor meinem ersten Lottogewinn nicht in Frage .

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## KONA_pepe (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz einfach... Wenn deine Gabel anfängt ständig durchzuschlagen, wenn deine Felgen ständig 8er bekommen, solltest du über mehr nachdenken. Oder an deiner Fahrtechnik feilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke bei 50cm sollteste dir keine Sorgen machn, es sei denn du hast vor, irgendwo dagegen zu springen 
die geometrie ist zwar nicht gerade optimal zum springen, aber prinzipiell kannst damit schon bissl was machen (richtige technik vorausgesetzt)


----------



## Ride_for_fun (27. Mai 2010)

Wie schädlich ist es denn, wenn die Gabel mal anschlägt?


----------



## Ride_for_fun (27. Mai 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> die geometrie ist zwar nicht gerade optimal zum springen, aber prinzipiell kannst damit schon bissl was machen (richtige technik vorausgesetzt)



Richtige Technik heißt richtig landen? Also mit hinterrad zuerst aufkommen etc?


----------



## LB-Biker (27. Mai 2010)

Machst du richtige Jumps oder Drops?
Also mit Landerampe oder ins Flat?
Technik im sinne von "flow"
also alles schön easy wegbügeln.
Das lernt man aber nur durch üben.
Und zum Fully,
 50 cm bin ich mit schon mit nem 16 Jahre alten MTB mit Starrgabel gesprungen (und gedroppt).
Bei der höhe brauchste dir echt keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Ride_for_fun (27. Mai 2010)

Übe mich ein bisschen im Jump und die Rampe steht am leicht abfallenden Hang und so landet man glaub ich ganz bequem im Flat.
Kann ich denn noch weiter gehen? würde mir gerne ne noch höhere Rampe bauen. Denke so an 1 Meter


----------



## reifenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

kannst du alles locker machen. Ich fahre mit meinem ZR Race 7.0 von Radon singel trails wies mir passt, und da funktioniert auch ganz gut. Wenn du eine gute Sprungtechnick hast, sind Sprünge viel weniger belastend als ne brutale Wurzelpassage.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. Mai 2010)

So was macht ein Hardtail mit...

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/nomedia] 

Sorry, ist ein bisschen OT, aber immer wieder geil...


----------



## xxxT (28. Mai 2010)

he,he wie geil  back to the roots


----------



## lasagne (28. Mai 2010)

Also prinzipiell kannst du alles mit nem Hardtail fahren :-D (siehe auch [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw"]YouTube- hardtail downhill in whistler[/nomedia])
Bin jetzt auch mehrere Jahre mit nem Rocky Vertex 70 unterwegs gewesen. Hatte auch nie Probleme, ausser mit den Speichen auf wurzeligem Untergrund und dem Durchmesser der Bremsscheiben (163) bei längeren Trails. Aber das sind ja komponentenbedingte Ausfälle. Sofern du gute Komponenten verbaut hast, ist das also kein Problem.

P.S. Hab mir aber jetzt doch gestern ein Rocky Altitude rausgelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.O (28. Mai 2010)

Bei dem was der da mit seinem HT fährt hätte ich bald angst um mein RedBull Fully


----------



## Onkel Manuel (28. Mai 2010)

lasagne schrieb:


> Also prinzipiell kannst du alles mit nem Hardtail fahren :-D (siehe auch YouTube- hardtail downhill in whistler)



Immer wieder geil das Video! Bei ihm schaut das so entspannt aus...


----------



## xxxT (28. Mai 2010)

jo,cooles video  was die frontfederung so ausmachen kann.
nagut, fahren sollte man auch können


----------



## LB-Biker (28. Mai 2010)

das sind noch richtige Kerle, legen sich aufs Maul, und weiter gehts.


----------



## gasblaster (29. Mai 2010)

und wenns mal bissel blutet dann freuen wir uns so sind wir männer halt


----------



## Schlammcatcher (29. Mai 2010)

@lasagne:
Danke!

Dieses Video hat mir den Tag gerettet.

Allerdings hats mir auch gezeigt, was für ne Wurst ich auf dem Bike bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiGa (1. Juni 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> So was macht ein Hardtail mit...
> 
> YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre
> 
> Sorry, ist ein bisschen OT, aber immer wieder geil...



Was nen geiles Video. Damals gabs noch nichtmal V-brakes! Ich weiss noch dass wir uns damals Bitum auf die Felgenränder geschmiert haben für bessere Bremskraft. Krass laut war das beim Bremsen!


----------



## LB-Biker (1. Juni 2010)

oh ja, bin bis vor einem Monat auch noch mit Cantilever Bremsen unterwegs gewesen, jetzt mit V-Brakes.
Echt krass wie schnell man dann den Stoppie lernt.
Mit dem alten Fahrrad kann ich echt net mehr fahren, ich vergesse immer wie lange es dauert damit von 40 kmh zum stehen zu kommen.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (1. Juni 2010)

Oh ja, so gings mir beim Wechsel von V-Brakes auf Discs...  
Letztens auf Arbeit hab ich vorm Radunterstand etwas dolle gebremst und dabei Druck von den Pedalen genommen (wollte also quasi schon absteigen) - dabei stand das Hinterrad plötzlich nen halben Meter in der Luft und ich hätte fast nen Salto über den Lenker gemacht...  

Aber letztens vom Geisberg runter hab ich halt gemerkt, daß die 185er (alles Original BB7) doch leicht überfordert sind, wenn sie etwa 105kg (Fahrer + Rad) aus 66km/h an einem Gefälle mit etwa 20% abbremsen sollen. Deswegen gibts diese Woche vorne ne 203er Scheibe mit Swissstop-Belägen...


----------



## Sonnenzombie (3. Juni 2010)

Ahhhh so ein Video ermutigt ja einen mal richtig mutig den Berg runterzufahren (vorsicht: Ironie!!!). 
Aber dass die Leute das überleben bzw. sogar noch weiterfahren wundert mich.


----------



## LB-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Ahhhh so ein Video ermutigt ja einen mal richtig mutig den Berg runterzufahren (vorsicht: Ironie!!!).
> Aber dass die Leute das überleben bzw. sogar noch weiterfahren wundert mich.




Damals taten die Stürze genauso weh wie heute, aber es wurde net so dramatisiert


----------



## snoopz (3. Juni 2010)

Die Strecken waren glaube ich einfach nicht so brutal wie heute. Keine meterhohen Felsstufen, nicht so hart verblockt etc. Das hätten die Räder gar nicht mitgemacht.


----------



## -M-T-B- (4. Juni 2010)

Sonnenzombie schrieb:


> Aber dass die Leute das überleben bzw. sogar noch weiterfahren wundert mich.



Sieht echt gefährlich aus.
Ich hätte da echt Angst mir den Hals zu brechen..^^


----------



## chem (4. Juni 2010)

Sind mit dem teil bunny hops usw. problemlos machbar? denke da an die Lager vor allem wenn man mehr als 90kg wiegt? die Einsatzgebiete von so einem hardtail sind ja extrem begrenzt oder? mehr als waldautobahn is ja mit sonem Standard 1000euro HT nicht drinn...


----------



## Noise (4. Juni 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> So was macht ein Hardtail mit...
> 
> YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre
> 
> Sorry, ist ein bisschen OT, aber immer wieder geil...



finde aber das man da sieht was nicht geht


----------



## jan84 (4. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Sind mit dem teil bunny hops usw. problemlos machbar? denke da an die Lager vor allem wenn man mehr als 90kg wiegt? die Einsatzgebiete von so einem hardtail sind ja extrem begrenzt oder? mehr als waldautobahn is ja mit sonem Standard 1000euro HT nicht drinn...



Sorry das ist Blödsinn. Wenn du nicht nennenswert springst (keine gebauten Sprünge und keine Drops deutl > ~ 30cm im Gelände) und fahren kannst kannst du mit standard 1000 Euro hardtails (80/100mm, Reba, SLX) auch in richtig ordentlichem Gelände (Singletrailskala bis ~S2) gut Spaß haben. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Sind mit dem teil bunny hops usw. problemlos machbar? denke da an die Lager vor allem wenn man mehr als 90kg wiegt? die Einsatzgebiete von so einem hardtail sind ja extrem begrenzt oder? mehr als waldautobahn is ja mit sonem Standard 1000euro HT nicht drinn...






Soll ich mal lachen? Man kann Bunny Hops mit ganz anderen Geräten als 1000 Euronen "Standartbikes" machen, es kommt nicht immer auf die dicke der Brieftasche an.


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre mit 100kg einen Standard Alu CC Rahmen und hüpfe damit auch mal in der Stadt Kanten mit ~70cm runter ins flat. Das muss einFahrrad einfach abkönnen.

Im Gelande knallt man halt mt 40 Sachen über Wurzeln. Das sind Mountainbikes und keine Trekking Räder.


----------



## chem (4. Juni 2010)

Sicherlich ist die Technik das non plus ultra, aber ich denke das der materialverschleiß schon extrem hoch ist. was kommt denn nach dem bisschen single trail? dh kann man komplett vergessen, sprünge auch, jetzt kann man natürlich die ganzen Balance Dinger machen aber richtig hacken? ich habe halt mehr angst davor mein einziges bike was ich mir leisten kann gleich zu schrotten wenn ich mal bissl spring und Blödsinn mache. ja dirt bike wäre die alternative, aber dafür bin ich technisch glaub ich noch recht weit entfernt wollte den Anfang mit dem ht machen.


----------



## Exekuhtot (4. Juni 2010)

Es ist doch normal, dass im Gelände mal ein Sprung vorkommt. Natürlich ist ein CC Hardtail nicht für 2m drops ins flat gedacht aber es macht doch einiges mit.


----------



## LB-Biker (4. Juni 2010)

Exekuhtot schrieb:


> Es ist doch normal, dass im Gelände mal ein Sprung vorkommt. Natürlich ist ein CC Hardtail nicht für 2m drops ins flat gedacht aber es macht doch einiges mit.




Bevor ich mir ein Dirtbike zugelegt habe, bin ich ne ganze Zeit mit meinem Uralt MTB (oder ATB) rumgejumpt, und ich kann nur sagen, die Teile halten mehr aus als man denkt.
Ich habe eher die Erfahrung gemacht: Alte Technik= gute Technik, da simpel.

Es ist mir die Starrgabel gebrochen, kein Problem, zusammengeschweißt, eingebaut, hält bis heute noch.

Ich kann von Glück sprechen, dass mein Dirtbike net die Welt gekostet hat, dann brauch ich mir jedenfalls keine Gedanken machen obs hält oder net, wenn nicht sind Ersatzteile schnell und billig besorgt.

MfG


----------



## Masagrator (4. Juni 2010)

Nochmal zu dem am Anfang richtige Pros (oder wie man Profis sonst abgekürtzt schreibt) basteln sich ihr Fahrad sowieso selber zusammen. Mit den richtigen teilen macht das dann auch um einiges mehr mit.


----------



## reifenfresser (5. Juni 2010)

Wie oben Gesagt: S2 is LOCKER drin. wenn man ordentlich fahren kann auch S3, bei S4 wird die Luft allerdings wirklich dünn! 


Wenn mir mein Hardtail irgendwann mal kaput geht werde ichs hier reinschreiben. Ich fahr nur krams etwa auf S2 niveau, und mein Bike hat das bisher voll locker mitgemacht. solange man es  halt unter sich arbeiten lässt und nicht über die wurzeln DONNERT sondern fährt.


----------



## XAVI (6. Juni 2010)

also ein ht geht auch auf trailz gut ab, mit fahrtechnik lässt man auch "ungeübtere" fullyaner stehen 
hatte heute jedenfalls ne menge spass (wiege aber nur 70kg)
aber der sattel muss für wirklich "grobes" ein wenig runter... und in langen, verwurzelten, steilen passagen reichn 160/180 nicht wirklich, werden ziemlich heiss


----------



## lasagne (6. Juni 2010)

XAVI schrieb:


> also ein ht geht auch auf trailz gut ab, mit fahrtechnik lässt man auch "ungeübtere" fullyaner stehen
> hatte heute jedenfalls ne menge spass (wiege aber nur 70kg)
> aber der sattel muss für wirklich "grobes" ein wenig runter... und in langen, verwurzelten, steilen passagen reichn 160/180 nicht wirklich, werden ziemlich heiss



Kann mich da nur anschließen. Wie schon anfangs erwähnt bin ich (75kg) auch mit nem HT unterwegs gewesen. Alles eine Frage der Komponenten. Also wenn dein HT ordentliche Laufräder und eine eingermaßen gute Bremsanalge hat steht dem Trailspaß nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (6. Juni 2010)

> mehr als waldautobahn is ja mit sonem Standard 1000euro HT nicht drinn...


Laut deiner Aussage dürfte dann mein Würfel nicht mehr ganz sein
Man muss halt mehr arbeiten als beim Fully,aber die von dir genannten Bikes halten einiges mehr aus als man denkt.


----------



## CappuMUC (6. Juni 2010)

Für eine ewas robustere Fahrweise würde ich dann auch noch etwas dickere Reifen empfehlen. Die schlucken schon einiges. Und immer schön locker in den Beinen. Mein HT hält meine Räubereien nun schon seit 2004 aus. Skipiste, Trail, Pumptrack, Stadt. Hat noch nie gemeckert.
Meist bestimmt das Gewicht den Preis und nicht die Robustheit...


----------



## Deleted 6320 (7. Juni 2010)

Hauptsache Flow, Jump & Drop.....ruf doch mal Herrn Tomac an und frage nach.

Im Ernst, wenn ich lese das man ja nur mit Modell x & y richtig fahren kann und nur 200er Bremsscheiben richtig packen fällt mir immer ein Satz von Jürgen Sprich ein: das wichtigste ist der Fahrer, dann der Fahrer und dann der Fahrer....


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> Sind mit dem teil bunny hops usw. problemlos machbar? denke da an die Lager vor allem wenn man mehr als 90kg wiegt? die Einsatzgebiete von so einem hardtail sind ja extrem begrenzt oder? mehr als waldautobahn is ja mit sonem Standard 1000euro HT nicht drinn...



Wenn Du Singletrails fahren kannst, kann ein Hardtail für 1000 Euro das auch!


----------



## Deleted 6320 (7. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> die Einsatzgebiete von so einem hardtail sind ja extrem begrenzt oder? mehr als waldautobahn is ja mit sonem Standard 1000euro HT nicht drinn...



So ein Blödsinn, bist Du je über´s Bikelesen hinausgekommen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. Juni 2010)

Manche müssens halt noch lernen:

Mit der teuren Ausrüstung, erwirbst Du nicht die nötigen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFG (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich mir überlege, was vor 25 Jahren so ein Hollandrad mit drei Gang Torpedo Nabenschaltung mitgemacht hat und was mein MtB so mitmacht, dann hält das Rad mehr aus, als ich fahren will........
Wie beim Laufen der Schuh, wird Wahl des Rades überbewertet. Dicke Waden und Kondition, sind nur durch eine LC4 zu ersetzten


----------



## LB-Biker (7. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege, was vor 25 Jahren so ein Hollandrad mit drei Gang Torpedo Nabenschaltung mitgemacht hat und was mein MtB so mitmacht, dann hält das Rad mehr aus, als ich fahren will........
> Wie beim Laufen der Schuh, wird Wahl des Rades überbewertet. Dicke Waden und Kondition, sind nur durch eine LC4 zu ersetzten




Lc4? reden wir hier von einer Liquid cooled KTM?   *sabbbba*

BtT.:
Man kann das sehen wie man will, aber ich kenne jede menge Leute, die mit ihrem 1500 Bike genauso beschissen fahren wie mein 7 Jähriger Nachbar auf seinem Uraltbmx.

Gutes Bike + schlechter Fahrer= Kakke
Guter Fahrer + schlechtes Bike= Absolut in Ordnung
Gutes Bike + guter Fahrer       = creme de la creme ( oder so in der Art )


----------



## DFG (7. Juni 2010)

Jupp, KTM LC4


----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Juni 2010)

Ist wie beim Sex: Technik ist nicht alles...


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Juni 2010)

schau doch mal hier rein klick


da sind die hardtails fürs gröber fahrn 
is evt als ideenquelle gut für dich


----------



## Webster_22 (7. Juni 2010)

Oh doch, war letztes Wochenende im Harz. Zwei Tage Technik-Kurs mit massig km und trails. 
Hätte nie gedacht, wo man mit nem Hardtail überall runter kommt. Dir muss nur mal einer zeigen, dass es geht und wie. Wobei das Wie das Wichtigste ist. Vorher hätt ich da nicht mal runter geschoben und hätt es als unfahrbar abgetan.
Klar das im Video ist noch ne ganz andere Sache, aber nach so nem Wochenende weißt du, dass es 40% Kopf und 60% Technik sind.

Bequemer und sicherer ist es natürlich mit 150mm vorn und hinten. Mit nur 100mm vorn gings aber auch. 

Gruß die anderen fünf!


----------



## MartinFarrent (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich sitzen kann, habe ich den Thudbuster unterm Hintern (ein sehr komfortables Teil, das Kraft spart und merkwürdig unbeliebt scheint). Wenn ich stehen muss, weil's 'trailig' wird, kommt mir das hintere Drittel meines Rads oftmals fast sch**ßegal vor. Es rappelt halt hinterher, während mir Federgabel, Balancegefühl und Vorderrad das eigentlich wichtige Feedback geben. Mit maximal 115mm vorne äußert sich eine ruppige Passage vor allem in den Händen, während meine Kniegelenke trotz eines halben Jahrhunderts im Einsatz und der fehlenden Vollfederung bisher ziemlich klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten.

Nochmals zum Thudbuster: Weil ich damit seltener stehen muss als andere Hardtailfahrer, bleibt ja wohl mehr Kondition für die Abfahrt übrig. Richtig? Dann hätte er auch was vom Sicherheitsfaktor.

Nun bin ich nicht der Freeride-Virtuose, doch scheint mir im hiesigen Siebengebirge, dass die Leute mit den S4-Federwegen an beiden Enden vorwiegend schon die S2-Abfahrten wie die Pest meiden und dafür möglichst angsteinflößend die Forstwege hinab brettern. Wo's ein bisschen anspruchsvoll wird, rollt dann irgendein Hinterwäldler plötzlich mit einem Uralt-Hardtail runter, womöglich noch mit Starrgabel. 

An den allermeisten Stellen, wo ich derzeit noch passe, fehlt mir vor allem Traute. An immer weniger solcher Stellen fehlt mir die Technik - aber nur an sehr wenigen der Stoßdämpfer hinten. Vielfach ist vor allem ein (zunächst) konterintuitives Handeln gefordert, wo das Vorhandensein einer üppigeren Federung erst dann entscheidend wäre, wenn es noch sehr viel härter käme.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Webster_22 (8. Juni 2010)

MartinFarrent schrieb:


> ...
> Nochmals zum Thudbuster: Weil ich damit seltener stehen muss als andere Hardtailfahrer, bleibt ja wohl mehr Kondition für die Abfahrt übrig. Richtig? Dann hätte er auch was vom Sicherheitsfaktor.
> ...


Man stellt sich doch erst hin, wenn´s ein richtiger Trail ist oder es steil wird und es kein einfacher breiter Forstweg ist. Das Bike bleibt damit beherrschbar. Richtige Trails sind im sitzen nicht fahrbar.
Bei Bergabpassagen auf Forstwegen stell ich mich hin, um Balance und Muskulatur fit zu halten und dem Körper mal eine andere Haltung zu ermöglichen.
Schläge auf das Schambein sind (gefedert oder ungefedert) zudem nicht wirklich gesund.


----------



## MartinFarrent (8. Juni 2010)

Ist das nicht eher eine Sache der Sattelwahl?

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## benn9411 (10. Juni 2010)

mensch leute ihr könnt mit nem cc hardtail alles fahren solang ihr nicht wie ein sack reis in die landung klatscht, so schnell gehn die nicht kaputt.

mfg ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Juni 2010)

aus erfahrung, tretalger geht als erstes kaputt. danach lrs und steuersatz. wird auch nicht lange dauern bis es soweit ist.


----------



## LB-Biker (14. Juni 2010)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:


> aus erfahrung, tretalger geht als erstes kaputt. danach lrs und steuersatz. wird auch nicht lange dauern bis es soweit ist.



Dann hat man ja Glück, dass man mit nem gaputten Tretlager net fahren kann


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Juni 2010)

benn9411 schrieb:


> mensch leute ihr könnt mit nem cc hardtail alles fahren solang ihr nicht wie ein sack reis in die landung klatscht, so schnell gehn die nicht kaputt.
> 
> mfg ben



Hmm, so pauschal kann man das nicht mehr sagen.
Bei den ganzen Superleichtbaurädern wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.
Es macht schon einen riesen Unterschied, ob man ein 14 kg 1.000  Radl fährt oder nen Radl mit mehrfachkonifizeriten Rohren mit hauchdünnen Wandstärken. So nen billig Radl aus "Wasserrohren" geschweißt hält da deutlich mehr aus.

Natürlich kann man dennoch auf Trails ordentlich Gas geben, aber über 1m hohe Holzrampen würde ich damit nicht springen.


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2010)

Es müssen auch nicht immer Sprünge oder ähnliches wildes sein was den Rahmen zugrunde richten kann. Wie Batman sagte, je leichter desto kritischer. 
Hier wars nen kleiner Graben wos Vorderrad hängengeblieben ist. Die Gabel (alte SID) hat das ganze überlebt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juni 2010)

jep so isses 
der ganze leichtbauwahnsinn bringt doch eh auf dauer nix
ich denk wenn mann ein rad lange fahren will 
und noch ein paar kilo mehr hat kommts auf ein paar rahmengram nicht an

ich fahr (fast) nur noch stahl am/enduro hardtails/fullys
da muß ich mir keine gedanken machen


----------



## LB-Biker (15. Juni 2010)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> jep so isses
> der ganze leichtbauwahnsinn bringt doch eh auf dauer nix
> ich denk wenn mann ein rad lange fahren will
> und noch ein paar kilo mehr hat kommts auf ein paar rahmengram nicht an
> ...



Warum? Ist Stahl generell stabiler als Alu?


----------



## -M-T-B- (15. Juni 2010)

Naja, Alu bricht doch eher oder? Stahl verbiegt sich da eher statt gleich zu brechen.
Von meinem laienhaften Verständnis her auch logisch. Da leichter, muss die molekulare Struktur auch instabiler sein. 

Carbon bricht ja auch gleich, dafür extrem leicht.


----------



## Webster_22 (15. Juni 2010)

Zu einfach gedacht: Diamant ist noch leichter, bricht allerdings später. Hat eine Diamantförmige Molekularstruktur, die das stabilste überhaupt ist.
Eisen und Alu haben eine gitterförmige Molekularstruktur. Und Eisen ist nicht mit Stahl gleichzusetzen.

@LB-Biker: Kommt auf die Bestandteile des Stahls an.
Wald-und-Wiesen-Stahl ist allerdings härter als Alu.


----------



## borni83 (15. Juni 2010)

Schlammcatcher schrieb:


> So was macht ein Hardtail mit...
> 
> YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre
> 
> Sorry, ist ein bisschen OT, aber immer wieder geil...


saugeil anzusehen, da bekommt der name "hart"tail eine viel tiefere bedeutung, aber wie scheisshoch sind denn die sättel der fahrer, kein wunder das die keine kontrolle mehr übers bike haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CappuMUC (15. Juni 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Naja, Alu bricht doch eher oder? Stahl verbiegt sich da eher statt gleich zu brechen.
> Von meinem laienhaften Verständnis her auch logisch. Da leichter, muss die molekulare Struktur auch instabiler sein.
> 
> Carbon bricht ja auch gleich, dafür extrem leicht.



Der Rahmen sollte ja beides nicht. Also weder Brechen, noch sich verbiegen. Dafür ist eine hohe Festigkeit gefragt.
Der Rahmen soll aber auch nicht viel auf die Waage bringen.

Moderne Aluminiumlegierungen können heute hohe Zugfestigkeiten aufweisen, die auch schon in der Stahl-Liga spielen. Mit der geringen Elastizität geben sie dem Rahmen zusätzliche Steifigkeit.
Dabei haben sie aber teilweise eine mehr als 50% geringere Dichte, sind also viel leichter als ein gleich dimensionierter Stahlrahmen.

Zum Beispiel hier das Flugzeugaluminium:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duraluminium

Gruß MUC


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Naja, Alu bricht doch eher oder? Stahl verbiegt sich da eher statt gleich zu brechen.
> Von meinem laienhaften Verständnis her auch logisch. Da leichter, muss die molekulare Struktur auch instabiler sein.
> 
> Carbon bricht ja auch gleich, dafür extrem leicht.



Das Problem kann man weder in einem wenigzeiligen Foreneintrag noch in mehreren Wikipedia-Artikeln sinnvoll zusammenfassen. Die Pauschalisierungen die man liest sind schlichtweg alle mit unheimlich vielen "wenns", "abers" und "kommt drauf ans" behaftet. 

Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass man sich als Kunde in erster Linie über Geschichten wie passende Geometrie, gefällige Optik, passende Ausstattung etc. Gedanken machen sollte. Wenn man über die Haltbarkeit nachdenken will macht man das am besten entweder anhand von Erfahrungswerten (Hält der Rahmen? Bekannte die ähnlich fahren, Foren etc) oder man verlässt sich auf die Tests von Magazinen & co.

Zumindest die theoretischen Gedanken über das Material/Konstruktion sollte man den Leuten überlassen die sich beruflich damit beschäftigen (die Hersteller) oder in dem Bereich wirklich wissen was sie tun, dafür sollt aber schon irgendeine Ausbildung (können natürlich auch Erfahrungswerte bei der Auslegung& Konstuktion sein) bei der Thematiken wie TechnischeMechanik und Werkstoffkunde in nem Umfang vonnem Maschbaustudium vorkommen da sein. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juni 2010)

problem is nur das die hersteller
dem leichtbau trend folgen und leider
nicht immer alles wirklich testen


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2010)

Das mag teilweise zwar stimmen, ändert aber nichts dran, dass einen diese theoretischen Gedanken bei dem Problem nicht weiterbringen. 
(Ich vermute auch mal ein (deutlich) größeres Problem sind Leute die das Bike fern ab des geplanten Einsatzbereiches bewegen und/oder mit zwei linken Händen oder keiner Ahnung selbst schrauben.)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## AntiSoftie (15. Juni 2010)

J.O schrieb:


> Bei dem was der da mit seinem HT fährt hätte ich bald angst um mein RedBull Fully



was hastn fürn bike?


----------



## schnellejugend (16. Juni 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Carbon bricht ja auch gleich, dafür extrem leicht.


Gleich ist noch viel zu spät. Es bricht (oder noch besser: es splittert) *sofort*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (16. Juni 2010)

MartinFarrent schrieb:


> Wenn ich sitzen kann, habe ich den Thudbuster unterm Hintern (ein sehr komfortables Teil, das Kraft spart und merkwürdig unbeliebt scheint). Wenn ich stehen muss, weil's 'trailig' wird, kommt mir das hintere Drittel meines Rads oftmals fast sch**ßegal vor. Es rappelt halt hinterher, während mir Federgabel, Balancegefühl und Vorderrad das eigentlich wichtige Feedback geben. Mit maximal 115mm vorne äußert sich eine ruppige Passage vor allem in den Händen, während meine Kniegelenke trotz eines halben Jahrhunderts im Einsatz und der fehlenden Vollfederung bisher ziemlich klaglos ihren Dienst verrichten.
> 
> Nochmals zum Thudbuster: Weil ich damit seltener stehen muss als andere Hardtailfahrer, bleibt ja wohl mehr Kondition für die Abfahrt übrig. Richtig? Dann hätte er auch was vom Sicherheitsfaktor.
> 
> ...



hiho ich finde das man das so pauschal ned sagen kann das freerider/downhiller sich beim dh weniger trauen als leute mit ner starrgabel o0 XD 
gruß anti


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Juni 2010)

Es kommt halt einfach darauf an, wie schnell man einen Downhill runter fahren will.
Wobei hier wohl nur wenige richtige DH Strecken kennen.

Gefederte Sattelstützen mögen für rückengeschädigte Touren- oder RTFfahrer ne feine Sache sein, aber auf anständigen Trails ist sowas doch kacke. Zum aktiven Fahren fährt man doch eh im stehen. Außerdem hilft das ständige Wippen und ständige ändern des Sitzwinkels einem anständigem Tritt sicher nicht.


----------



## DFG (16. Juni 2010)

Das was Spitz und Konsorten beim CC-Rennen mit einem HT fahren, fahren die meisten nicht mit einem Fully runter. Von daher immer locker bleiben......


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Juni 2010)

Als ich mir das XC Worldcuprennen in Schladming angeguckt hab wurde da mehr runtergeschoben als gefahren.

Natürlich gabs auch Fahrer mit sehr guter Fahrtechnik, aber was da gefahren wurde, kommt wohl jeder geübtere Fahrer mit seinem XC Rad runter.


----------



## berkel (16. Juni 2010)

Und wie lange fährt so ein XC Rennfahrer sein Bike?

Ein neuer Rahmen hält viel aus, aber das Material ermüdet auf dauer durch stark wechselnde Belastung und bricht dann irgendwann.


----------



## DFG (16. Juni 2010)

Jedes Material ermüdet irgendwann und bricht oder splittert.........

Das die Meute schiebt liegt an der Anzahl oder am Fahrkönnen und nicht an der Strecke.

Mir persönlich ist das völlig egal, wer was mit seinem Rad fährt, schiebt oder fällt. Oder ob nun kein, 80 mm, 100 mm oder 190mm Federweg. Hauptsache ich fahr nur so schnelle wie ich mir nix breche und ich fahr die Berge erst mit dem Rad rauf, bevor es runter geht.


----------



## ActionBarbie (16. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Jedes Material ermüdet irgendwann und bricht oder splittert.........
> 
> Das die Meute schiebt liegt an der Anzahl oder am Fahrkönnen und nicht an der Strecke.
> 
> Mir persönlich ist das völlig egal, wer was mit seinem Rad fährt, schiebt oder fällt. Oder ob nun kein, 80 mm, 100 mm oder 190mm Federweg. Hauptsache ich fahr nur so schnelle wie ich mir nix breche und ich fahr die Berge erst mit dem Rad rauf, bevor es runter geht.


----------



## berkel (16. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Jedes Material ermüdet irgendwann und bricht oder splittert.........


Nein, man könnte einen (Stahl-)Fahrradrahmen auch auf Dauerfestigkeit (d.h. er würde ewig halten) auslegen. Fahrradrahmen sind aber auf Betriebs- bzw. Zeitfestigkeit ausgelegt, d.h. der Konstrukteur berücksichtigt, dass der Rahmen auch bei sachgemäßer Benutzung nur eine "bestimmte" Zeit hält bzw. halten soll. Ein extremes Beispiel ist die Formel 1 wo manche Teile gewollt so ausgelegt sind, dass sie nur 1 Rennen halten (um z.B. gewichtsmäßig an's Limit gehen zu können).


----------



## DFG (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn man einen Stahlrahmen auf Ewigkeit baut willst du ihn nicht fahren, odrrrrr. Aber auch die Molekularstruktur ist irgendwann auf, gut wir werde es nicht mehr erleben

Ski sind übrigens auf 14 Tage Haltbarkeit gebaut, jedenfalls bis in die Mittelklasse rein. Rennski dürfen auch weniger lange halten.

Egal, was ich damit schreiben wollte. Jeder der sich über sein Rad oder sein, schau wie geil ich bin, definiert ist arm.


----------



## berkel (16. Juni 2010)

DFG schrieb:


> Egal, was ich damit schreiben wollte. Jeder der sich über sein Rad oder sein, schau wie geil ich bin, definiert ist arm.


Was hat das mit diesem Threadthema zu tun?

Wenn ich einen Fahrradrahmen stärker belaste als das wofür er gebaut ist, dann verringere ich die Lebensdauer des Rahmens. Ein am Limit gebauter XC Rennrahmen wird vielleicht die Belastungen beim Bikeparkeinsatz eine Zeit lang aushalten (extreme Sache ausgenommen), aber sicher nicht jahrelang bei regelmäßigem Einsatz.
Die Hochwertigkeit eines Rahmens hat deshalb auch nichts mit der Lebensdauer zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3xA (16. Juni 2010)

Es gibt ja sogar Freeride Hardtrails. (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434793&highlight=freeride)
Die sind ja dafür gebaut/konstruiert. ^^

Also sollte es kein Problem geben mit Hardtails und Downhill/Freeride Stecken.


----------



## MartinFarrent (16. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> hiho ich finde das man das so pauschal ned sagen kann das freerider/downhiller sich beim dh weniger trauen als leute mit ner starrgabel o0 XD
> gruß anti



Ich habe es doch gar nicht pauschal gesagt! 

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## LB-Biker (16. Juni 2010)

Ihr macht euch gedanken


----------



## reifenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


Hat noch gar keiner hier im Thread gepostet


----------



## LB-Biker (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## MartinSR (22. Juni 2010)

-M-T-B- schrieb:


> Naja, Alu bricht doch eher oder? Stahl verbiegt sich da eher statt gleich zu brechen.
> Von meinem laienhaften Verständnis her auch logisch. Da leichter, muss die molekulare Struktur auch instabiler sein.
> 
> Carbon bricht ja auch gleich, dafür extrem leicht.



Wie du schon selber sagst, ist das eine laienhafte Ansicht, die man zwar durchaus nachvollziehen kann aber trotzdem ist's ein bisschen zu einfach Gedacht.

Beispiel Biegung: 
Jeder KÖRPER (Kombination aus Werkstoff und Geometrie)  hat einen Widerstand gegen Verformung infolge von Biegebeanspruchung. Dieser Widerstand nennt sich Biegesteifigkeit (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biegesteifigkeit) und ist eine Kombination von zwei Werten. Der eine Faktor ist der sog. E-Modul, ein Werkstoffkennwert. 
Der zweite Wert ist das sog. Flächenträgheitsmoment im Bezug auf die Biegeachse. Dies ist ein Wert, der nur aufgrund der Geometrie zustande kommt (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fl%C3%A4chentr%C3%A4gheitsmoment). 
Es kann also durchaus sein, dass ein KÖRPER einen "schlechteren" Werkstoff (z.B. Aluminium) hat und trotzdem die gleiche Biegesteifigkeit aufweißt, wie ein KÖRPER mit "besserem" Material (z.B. Stahl), wenn man dafür die Querschnittsgeometrie anpasst.


----------



## Tibibike (12. November 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe bis jetzt erfahren, dass Hardtails sehr viel aushalten. Mein Bruder und ich sind, bevor wir uns Freeride-Bikes gekauft haben, CC- Hardtails für 400-500 euro gefahren. Die Dinger haben sehr viel ausgehalten. Mein bruder und ich haben mit diesen Bikes 1,50 meter hohe mauer ins flat gedropt---> Mein Hinteres Laufrad ging einmal kaputt. Das etwas hochwertigere Bike meines bruders hatte keine Beschädigung.


----------



## basti138 (12. November 2010)

1 Meter 50 auweiha scheinbar kannst du das Landen gut
oder du bist einer dieser "Tapezierter Knochen"


----------



## Fabian93 (12. November 2010)

Sind wohl eher gefühlte 1,5m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (12. November 2010)

Solide gebaute Hardtail Rahmen machen einiges mit. Kann nur von meinem Zaskar Rahmen berichten, mit dem ich in der Jugend (  ) auch Trial gefahren und des öfteren von bis zu 2,40m gesprungen bin... dabei gingen einige Innenlager und Kurbeln zu Bruch, aber der Rahmen (und die Starrgabel auch) halten seit 17 Jahren und ca. 120-150 Tausend Kilometern, also länger als so mancher Kleinwagen  Und das bei derzeit 100kg Kampfgewicht!

Ich denke, dass auch leichter gebaute Rahmen lange halten, nur besteht bei diesen eher die Gefahr, mal ne Beule zu bekommen. Außerdem sind Scheibenbremsen wohl nicht gerade Rahmen-freundlich...


----------



## basti138 (13. November 2010)

Bei uns liegen 8 Meter Schnee


















nebeneinander


----------



## focusshredder (13. November 2010)

ich hab ein fully mit 100mm federweg bei manchen sprüngen wärs mir wirklich lieber das ich ein hardtail hätte denn man muss immer darauf achten das der hinterbau nicht durschlägt
also bei sprüngen daumen hoch für hardtails


----------



## Webster_22 (13. November 2010)

Dann stell den Dämpfer doch härter.

Der Dämpfer nimmt so oder so Energie weg, die ein Hardtail mit der Felge und dem Rahmen komplett absorbieren muss. 100m federweg bedeuten doch, dass du 100m mehr Federweg hast, als ein Hardtail. Ein vergleichbares Hardtail wird dir die Belastung nicht lange verzeihen.

Dein Bike ist auch nicht für sowas konzipiert worden und wird das auf Dauer vermutlich auch nicht lange mitmachen.

Wünsch dir natürlich, dass es das noch sehr lange mitmacht!


----------



## focusshredder (13. November 2010)

stimmt muss meine gabel einschicken (wird teuer is ne fox)  
aber auch wenn ich den dämpfer härter einstell muss ich drauf achten was ich mach


----------



## chem (13. November 2010)

focusshredder schrieb:


> aber auch wenn ich den dämpfer härter einstell muss ich drauf achten was ich mach


  zu blöd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoPussyRider (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe von MC KEnzie Sportline MTB(Fully)auf nen Eagle Freerider(hardtail)gewechselt und muss zugeben das das Fully nicht mal halb so toll ist wie mein Hardttail,Auch wenn man beim Hardt. nen bissl geschütelt wird ist es ja nicht der Weltuntergang ;O).
Lg NoPussyRider


----------



## InoX (12. Juli 2011)

Ich würde mir bei nem gut gebauten Alurahmen keine Sorgen machen. Ich bin schon mehrmals mit nem Hardtail in den Alpen gewesen und da haben wirs bergab ordentlich krachen lassen. Bin immer der Meinung das es nicht so schlimm sein kann wenns noch hält

Das erste mal war mit diesem Rad. Ein Arrow SXC 0.1, hat mich damals 699 Euro gekostet und hat das alles einwandfrei mitgemacht. Die Gabel war ne andere Geschichte. Aber die Manitou Axel war von Haus aus sche***. Da haben die Berge nichts mit zu tun.
Hatte sogar Felgenbremsen wie ihr sehn könnt. Ich denke wenn man halbwegs fahren kann und nicht alles aussitzt geht da ne ganze Menge.


----------



## Mr.Sound (12. Juli 2011)

focusshredder schrieb:


> aber auch wenn ich den dämpfer härter einstell muss ich drauf achten was ich mach



Dann setz dich mal auf ein Hardtail und lern fahren! Ohne es gesehen zu haben hast du deinen Körperschwerpunkt viel zu weit hinten.

Gruß Sven


----------



## coxsonrides (12. Juli 2011)

also mit nem ht wie deinem kannst du ruhig aus 1.50 oder so jumpen denn ich hab ein ht mit das überhaupt nich gut is und die gabel is 100mm aber viel zu schlecht, und damit bin ich so aus 2m höhe ins flat gejumpt (wenn auch ungewollt) also mach dir nich soviel sorgen bei 0.5 m-1m.


----------



## mueslimann (12. Juli 2011)

das hier ist echt das "amüsanteste" Forum überhaupt.


----------



## jan84 (12. Juli 2011)

coxsonrides schrieb:


> also mit nem ht wie deinem kannst du ruhig aus 1.50 oder so jumpen denn ich hab ein ht mit das überhaupt nich gut is und die gabel is 100mm aber viel zu schlecht, und damit bin ich so aus 2m höhe ins flat gejumpt (wenn auch ungewollt) also mach dir nich soviel sorgen bei 0.5 m-1m.



Such mal bei Wikipedia nach Wöhler-Linie und/oder lineare Schadensakkumulation und versuch das Prinzip dahinter (alle Belastungen machen bisschen kaputt, irgendwann ist soviel bisschen-kaputt da, dass ganz kaputt...) zu verstehen...

Das Prinzip gilt auch mehr oder weniger für komplette Bikes . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Alpus (18. Juli 2011)

Könnt ich kleinere Rampen (max. 50 cm) mit nem Stevens S6 Pro machen und würd es auch mit V-Brakes gehen?


----------



## derSilas (19. Juli 2011)

Ob dus kannst, weiß ich nicht. Aber das Rad machts auf jeden Fall mit.


----------



## LEO76 (24. Juli 2011)

Zu der ganzen "was geht mit nem Hardtail" - Diskussion find ich das Video hier ganz nett: http://youtu.be/OQJBn9iaW40

Da sieht man einmal mehr, dass es zu 99,9 % auf die Technik ankommt und nicht auf nen Superbike


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2011)

Wenns darum geht was das Rad bei der Fahrbarkeit ausmacht geb ich dir recht. 

Bzgl. der Haltbarkeit sagt das Video garnichts aus. Die Belastung&Beanspruchung ist durch kleine versemmelte Sprünge (Hinterrad in Gegenhang,...) oder stumpfes draufhalten in grobem Gelände wesentlich größer als bei der sauberen Trial-Fahrerei auf dem Video. 
Wie ich auf der Vorseite schon geschrieben hab, wenn du mim Fahrrad irgendwo runterspringst und es ist nicht gebrochen oder Verzogen heißt das nicht, dass es die Belastung dauerhaft aushält...


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LEO76 (25. Juli 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenns darum geht was das Rad bei der Fahrbarkeit ausmacht geb ich dir recht.
> 
> Bzgl. der Haltbarkeit sagt das Video garnichts aus. Die Belastung&Beanspruchung ist durch kleine versemmelte Sprünge (Hinterrad in Gegenhang,...) oder stumpfes draufhalten in grobem Gelände wesentlich größer als bei der sauberen Trial-Fahrerei auf dem Video.
> Wie ich auf der Vorseite schon geschrieben hab, wenn du mim Fahrrad irgendwo runterspringst und es ist nicht gebrochen oder Verzogen heißt das nicht, dass es die Belastung dauerhaft aushält...
> ...



Ok, stumpfes Draufhalten ist tatsächlich auf Dauer nix für nen CC-Hardtail, da muss ich dir rechtgeben. Es kommt halt drauf an, wieviel man das Bike / Fahrwerk erledigen lässt und wieviel man dem Bike durch entsprechende aktive Fahrweise und angepasste Geschwindigkeit an Belastung abnimmt.


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2011)

Richtig und deswegen ging deine Aussage am Thema vorbei . Man kann da einfach nichts pauschalisieren. Ich hab leute im Bekanntenkreis die kriegen relativ schnell robuste AllMountains klein, andere sind wesentlich schneller bergab und fahren wesentlich gröbere Sachen seit Jahren ohne Probleme mit dem 9kg Carbon Hardtail. 

grüße,
Jan


----------

